
New MacBook Air with Retina Display, no TouchBar but TouchID - zerealshadowban
https://www.apple.com/macbook-air/
======
maxxxxx
Now that they have the Air as the super thin lightweight device maybe they
could could make the Macbook Pro a more practical machine with some USB slots
and put back the SD reader? Even if that makes it a little thicker.

